# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  قنوات france télévisions قريباً على قمر Badr-4/5/6 @ 26° East

## mohamed73

عقدت شبكة France Televisions إتفاقاً مع مؤسسة عربسات  لبث قنواتها التلفزيونية : France 2 France 3 France 5  على القمر : Badr-4/5/6 @ 26° East

----------


## سلطان بوكو

كانت سابقا موجوده واغلقت لمخالفتها قوانين البث حينما بثت أفلام خليعه  على بث الأنالوج    أحتمال سيجعلوها بث سوبر أو ضمن باقة ماي تيفي

----------

